# Greetings All



## Edrick (May 10, 2019)

Hello from the new homeland of San Diego it’s been a bit since I’ve had the chance to login here. Figured I’d dust off the cobwebs of my account and log back in. I can’t believe I’ve been on here over a decade! 12 years apparently as of this past March. 

How goes the times for you all? I just recently this past January finally made the move to the west coast. Currently in the process of building out a creators studio so looking forward to launching that soon. It’s not anything crazy big but a start. Will be used for live video production streaming to web, creative film projects, podcasting, music production and even possibly doing some smaller black box style theater productions would be my goal. 

Any fellow members from the San Diego area? I originally hail from Boston


----------



## DaveySimps (May 10, 2019)

Welcome back! Lots has changed here since you were last with us. Be sure to look around and explore. 

~Dave


----------



## Edrick (Dec 9, 2019)

So I'm working on an updated VLOG where construction is at now, as usual with construction projects things get held up waiting for permitting and such. So there wasn't much activity until recently on construction. Looking forward to any questions or comments you guys might have!

Here was a VLOG Update from over the summer with some construction actually underway, from that point things more or less were at a halt until this past month. 

I'll be posting Construction VLOG Update 1.5 probably tonight with a more in depth video being produced / shot this next week or two for VLOG 2.0

Here is VLOG 1.5


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 10, 2019)

[ Don't forget your .sig still says Boston ]


----------



## Edrick (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey here’s an updated video we shot in the spring! Plan to release an updated video from this month next week too. Getting close finally


----------



## Edrick (Oct 7, 2020)

Here’s some shots of the master control surface going in, there will also be a shelf unit above it (you can see it on the floor in the “green room / makeup room” in one of the shots)

That’ll be mounted about 12-16” above the main top and have some rack rails on either side.

Then on the floor to the right under the main top will be a rack rail cabinet. I’ll also be installing LED lighting under the lip of the shelf both in adjustable white and a RGB strip for accent “closed” time so when master control isn’t in use it’ll have a ambient glow for marketing since it’s glass paneling looking in


----------

